# New profile field for ERG's



## Chris (Jan 14, 2008)

Since there are quite a few members with ERG's on here now, I've added a new profile field for "Primary ERG", displayed under your avatar with your seven and rig details.

UserCP -> Edit Profile to add/change your details.


----------



## Stitch (Jan 14, 2008)

My name is Stitch, and I approve of this thread.&#8482;


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice idea. Now I just need to get me an eight-string...


----------



## Michael (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool.  There should be a section in the gear details for ERG too.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Apophis (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## garcia3441 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cool.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## courtney2018 (Jan 14, 2008)

The only ERG that I've got is a 6-sting bass. Does that count?


----------



## Adam (Jan 14, 2008)

courtney2018 said:


> The only ERG that I've got is a 6-sting bass. Does that count?



Nope that's an ERB
Thanks Chris


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 14, 2008)

courtney2018 said:


> The only ERG that I've got is a 6-sting bass. Does that count?



The guys at extended range forum counts 7-string bass as extended range. But if you string up your 6-string with the new warwick strings you'll be a border line


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 14, 2008)

Am I allowed to include my fifths-tuned acoustic?


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 14, 2008)

distressed_romeo said:


> Am I allowed to include my fifths-tuned acoustic?



7 or 6 string ?

A 7string tuned to fifth goes into the extended range. I think.


----------



## Chris (Jan 15, 2008)

courtney2018 said:


> The only ERG that I've got is a 6-sting bass. Does that count?



Sure, why not.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 15, 2008)

This is awesome, CQ, really cool that you actually own an ERG, a badass RG8. I want one.


----------



## Kotex (Jan 17, 2008)

Pretty cool.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jan 18, 2008)

When is eightstring.org going to be launched????


----------



## Chris (Jan 18, 2008)

When you change your user title to the truth.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Jan 18, 2008)

touche


----------



## XEN (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome idea Chris! Thanks!


----------

